# Trajko Prokopiev - „Dojranka“ (suite for piano and flute)



## nenopro (Jan 26, 2019)

I want to share another composition from the macedonian composer Trajko Prokopiev, „Dojranka" - suite for piano and flute. He was mostly inspired by macedonian folklore.


----------

